# Kitten food and new mothers?



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Is kitten food a good choice of a supplement to feed to new mothers to help them produce more/better milk? There are around 18 babies in the most recent litter here, and since I don't yet qualify for access to the culling board here, I'd love any advice and input. Thank you!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes, high-quality kitten food is good, as is high-quality dog food.

Scrambled eggs are good as well. When mixing them, use more eggs than milk (less milk than if you were making them for yourself) and cook them till they're on the drier side, but not burnt.

Mealworms are also loved by pregnant and nursing moms.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I use kitten food and/or dog food along with Scrambled eggs.
Never tried mealworms.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If you need access to the culling forum in order to reduce that litter (18 is very large and they may struggle) try sending a PM to sarahc. I think under the circumstances that it should be possible to waive the 50+ posts rule for the benefit of your litter and doe.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

I use kitten food in my mix at all times, i don't change the feed at any time and give all the mice the same feed. I make sure they have the best quaility food at all times.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

MouseBreeder - actually Sarah messaged me personally to explain how to do this - one of the babies died beforehand, but I culled ten of the smallest ones. The litter size is now at 8. 

Thank you everyone - that's what I thought, about the kitten food - it's full of protein and provides more fat than dog food which mothers may need more of while nursing I would think.  I just wanted to make sure, though. I never knew mice could eat scrambled eggs - I think I'll try it!


----------

